# nest boxes and poo nests.



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

So i have my 2 pigeons in the aviary now.

I initially made up some cardboard boxes as temporary nesting boxes for them, but they have warped and need proper ones now..

I bought some plastic boxes as new temporary boxes until i can get around to making wooden ones...

The problem is, they pooed in the cardboard boxes, and they just sit in their poo.; now their feet are all dirty and poo-ridden. They don't like anything to be in the boxes as nesting material, just poo, it seems.

Is this normal? I'm sure they'll do it in their plastic boxes too.

Also, how deep do the boxes need to be? like the depth of the bottom perch area of the box.

They haven't mated yet and still are quite territorial, so is one box each enough for them? Or should they have 2 boxes each? They're still babies, or teenagers. Pecky is about 3-4 months, and Baby is only about 2 or 3 months. He still squeaks.

will plastic be okay temporarily?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think plastic will be fine. At least it will be easy to clean.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay good  Thanks Charis.

so is the poo-nest a normal behaviour?

Would limiting the depth of the space inside help to keep it clean? If so, how deep should it be?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I take the nests out when they aren't actually ready to sit eggs. Yours probably won't be ready to sit until they are 9 months old. I know they can lay as early as 4 months, but they won't be emotionally ready for parenthood for a little while yet. As we found out with my little Sugar, who crushed a few eggs during 'practice' for motherhood. She wrecked 3 clutches before she was ready to do it right, so I replaced them with rocks so she would learn to sit lighter or bruise her little chest on the rocks.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Crushing eggs sounds more like thin shelled or soft shelled eggs to me. Just keep that in mind. Next time if that happens give extra calcium and see if that helps. I have seen birds stand on their eggs and they don't crush.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

It would depend on how big your avairy is, as to how many nest boxes you could have.
My small loft has 6 nesting/living areas. They are 2' deep and 3 1/2' wide (without the wire front). More room the better.
If you don't want to breed or don't want to breed yet, you can just supply perches. (again more the better)
I think nest boxes should be a min. 12" tall, 18" wide, and 12" deep. Put in 2 nest bowls, like the bottom of a flower pot. One pair of pigeons should have at least 2 nest boxes to choose from.
If they are not building a nest, they are not going to breed, yet, so they really don't need any nesting material, yet. But supply some, some where in the avairy for when the time comes.
Pigeons should not have to live in their own droppings, clean acordingly+if you can, supply more room.
When they do mate and build a nest, and hatch young, the less disturbance the better, untill they are large enough to handle safely.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I am not sure if I am understanding your question right, but I'd say yes to the plastic because you can wash it. And providing some nesting material (straw, grass, pine needles, twigs) will help mediate the poo buildup. They still need to be cleaned though, and that means dismantling the poo-caked nest and cleaning the bowl or box out. Don't worry about that as it is much healthier for the pidgies and gives them something to do, building a new nest


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

As they are still only young, they won't have figured out the idea of pooping outside their boxes, I guess. Depending on how big the boxes are, you might try just putting in a plain old brick or half brick to perch on. It's surprising how well that can go down, even in my 'hospital' cage. At least they may then poop over the edge of it overnight and not stand in poop.

John


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help.

I'd prefer to have nest boxes, simply because they become territorial about perches and things, and at least having something of their own each to sleep comfortably in at night (under the roof with 4 walls, in a little cave area) is preferable to having one sleeping out in the open.

I have noticed however, that they sometimes occupy the same nest box, and they don't seem to coo and peck as they used to. They peck more gently at eachothers faces now...kind of nibbling, but still a bit rough. Would this constitute grooming behavior? Maybe they're slowly falling in love. They still have spats though.


my plastic boxes are about that size, so i'll install them today.

I guess i just assumed they would poo over the side, as that is what they did even when they were babies. Maybe when they have nest bowls, they'll aim over the side into the box, rather than in their actual nest place.

Thanks guys!

I can't wait to see eggs


----------

